# I have an Uber tax question...



## DK5784 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I have a quick tax question about Uber...

When I provide my Uber Tax Summaries to my local tax agent, do i also need to give them the invoices too? 

If so, on Uber there are 2 different invoice links...one says "Invoices" and the other says "Partner Invoices". Which one do I click on in order to give my tax agent the invoices?

Hopefully I've made sense here lol..

Thanks heaps.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

you should post this in the Australia forum.


----------

